
Introducing Indorse – Professional Networking Platform of Web 3.0 - avadhoot
https://medium.com/joinindorse/introducing-indorse-the-professional-networking-platform-of-web-3-0-c74daee424c5
======
avadhoot
‘Indorse’ is a revolutionary platform using new models of tokenization and
decentralization to change the shape of professional social networking. It
runs on Ethereum blockchain.

Want to know more about Platform Model and Token Model? — Download the White
Paper [[http://indorse.io/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Indorse-
WhitePa...](http://indorse.io/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Indorse-
WhitePaperv0.2.1.pdf)]

~~~
joey123
Looks promising.

